
California's actual website for filing corporate documents - vriad
https://cafile.sos.ca.gov/CalOnline/
======
jka
This submission title's a bit misleading. This is one of many California
Secretary of State websites for filing documentation; in this case, it's a
gateway site for filing information related to political campaigns and
lobbying.

It has a valid TLS certificate, provides a free service, renders in modern
browsers, and there's a reasonable chance it's been working fine for both the
CA SoS and lobbyists given that it hasn't required many updates.

Stability and durability could be very good signs for software which keeps a
paper trail regarding democratic processes. Use of trendy or as-yet-unproven
technology from within the past few years would be more notable as a red flag.

